# Datenverbrauch von Online-Spielen



## mmarkus (7. Oktober 2011)

Ich suche schon seit Tagen im Internet, wie viel Datenverbrauch ein Online-Spiel wie BF3 hat.

Ich muss nämlich aufpassen, weil ich kein unbegrenztes Internet hab.

Ich hoffe in diesem Forum können mir ein paar leute weitere Informationen geben.

Danke im voraus


----------



## Jimini (7. Oktober 2011)

Du könntest einen Trafficmonitor installieren und schauen, wieviel eine Stunde oder ein Tag BF3 "verbrauchen". Ein Nebeneffekt wäre, dass du damit auch immer deinen Gesamttraffic im Auge behalten kannst.

MfG Jimini


----------



## mmarkus (7. Oktober 2011)

kennst du vielleicht einen guten trafficmonitor??


----------



## Jimini (7. Oktober 2011)

Den hier könntest du dir mal ansehen:
TrafficMonitor, Download bei heise
Natürlich kann so ein Trafficmonitor nur den Traffic der PCs erfassen, auf dem das Programm läuft. Sollten noch andere Rechner bei dir im Netz online gehen, so bekommt der bei dir laufende Trafficmonitor davon nichts mit.

MfG Jimini


----------



## skyw8lk3r (9. Oktober 2011)

Wenn dir das oben genannte programm nicht gefällt probier es mal mit netlimiter 3


----------



## Chron-O-John (11. Oktober 2011)

oder DuMeter (kostenpflichtig)
oder netmeter (gratis) ==- Readerror -==


----------

